# The Link Between Total Depravity and Imputed Righteousness



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 12, 2008)

Here is a post on my blog based on John Owen's book on Justification:

The Link Between Total Depravity and Imputed Righteousness « Reformed Covenanter


----------



## yeutter (Sep 23, 2008)

thanks for the link


----------



## greenbaggins (Dec 4, 2008)

discipulo said:


> Hi
> 
> Last year I read Ralph Allan Smith’s
> 
> ...



Ralph Smith's Trinitarian theology is highly problematic, as it very much approaches a social Trinity. By defining the covenant as part of the existence of the three persons, he implies that without the intra-Trinitarian covenant, the Trinity would not be the Trinity, that it is a _sine qua non_, which position denies the self-existence of the Trinity. In saying this, of course, I have no wish to deny the love among the persons of the Trinity. 

The other problem with Smith's formulations is that he connects this to the Adamic situation before the Fall and to Christ's situation in a way that eliminates the distinctions between these various situations. He flattens out redemptive history in such a way that Adam before the Fall, Adam after the Fall, and Christ in His two-fold nature all achieve the goal in the same way, because the Trinity's very existence depends on this agreement being worked out the same way.


----------



## Scott1 (Dec 4, 2008)

> discipulo
> Puritanboard Freshman
> 
> what to make of Ralph Allan Smith?



See, César...
I told you we were going to have a lot of fun here.


----------



## discipulo (Dec 7, 2008)

*Richard D. Phillips on FV & Ralph Smith*

Hi

I believe I found what I was looking for on Ralph Smith but relevant for FV in general too.

Eventually you may want to take a look. It is a bit old but old doesn’t mean less good...

definitely in Reformed Theology 

blessings


----------

